# Deprofundis first love in opera genra?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This occured the first time i heard Blue-Beard Castle from* Bela Bartok* , to my hear is had deepness incredible beauty riveting story... love it a lot

Than i happen to also like *Monteverdi *L'Orfeo and* Stravinsky* Nightingales

These 3 i would recommend to anyone even if not and expert, because there that good.

Salute ladie'S & gentelmen :tiphat:

p.s That about it, who like Blue-Beard castle , what is the best version best label, thee naxos sound good , i have the rustic version of it by Bnf classical record but it still enjoyable.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hurray, Deprofundis goes opera.....and what a choice, next up?

Wozzeck or Salome for you.:tiphat:


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> That about it, who like Blue-Beard castle, what is the best version best label, thee naxos sound good , i have the rustic version of it by Bnf classical record but it still enjoyable.[/U]












It raptured me.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I recommend the recording with Walter Berry and Christa Ludwig conducted by Istvan Kertesz. None better. There are a number of good ones, though.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> This occured the first time i heard Blue-Beard Castle from* Bela Bartok* , to my hear is had deepness incredible beauty riveting story... love it a lot
> 
> Than i happen to also like *Monteverdi *L'Orfeo and* Stravinsky* Nightingales
> 
> ...


Can you name, WITHOUT CHEATING, the seven rooms?

I've never heard a recording of Bluebeard, I've seen it in a concert performance with John Tomlinson, and I may have even seen it staged at Covent Garden paired with Stravinsky's Oedipus, I'm not sure (vague memory)

Orfeo I've seen semi-staged with Bostridge, a tremendous production from Jonathan Miller. I'll never forget Caron rowing with a single oar in a bare set, and Bostridge, when he first learns of Eurydice's death, leaning over the edge of the stage and singing quietly. I also saw it fully staged with Keenlyside but I didn't enjoy it at all. The other Monty operas are well worth hearing - Combattimento, Incoronazione and Ritorno. I'm specially fond of Incoronazione.

I've never seen Rosignol in the opera house and I've never owned a recording, but I once saw a cartoon video of it at a friend's house, worth trying to see if you can still buy it.

If you get the Kubelik CD they're all pointing to, it'll be interesting to know what you make of Fischer Dieskau, he's the sort of musician who divides opinions. I wonder what his Hungarian sounds like.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Deprofundis, I am glad to see you getting into opera, and that Monteverdi L'Orfeo is a great one for you to get started considering where you are coming from musically.

I really need to get a Bluebeard's Castle set. I was scoping them a couple weeks ago and not sure what happened but didn't buy one. I should look again, but already ordered two operas this weekend. Vivaldi's Ercole and Borodin's Prince Igor. Maybe wait to tomorrow, he he, spread out those purchases a bit.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Another one for you try deprofunus : The Rake's Progress composed by: Igor Stravinsky


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Mandryka said:


> If you get the Kubelik CD they're all pointing to, it'll be interesting to know what you make of Fischer Dieskau, he's the sort of musician who divides opinions. I wonder what his Hungarian sounds like.


This performance from Lucerne is sung in German


----------

